# Will tavo leaves fix themselves



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 5, 2008)

I noticed i had a heat issue so ive gotten it under control.

But ive had a few fan leaves taco up on me, so i was wondering will they "untaco" and straighten out?


simple question needing a simple answer. and myabe a little time frame on what it takes to bounce back.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> I noticed i had a heat issue so ive gotten it under control.
> 
> But ive had a few fan leaves taco up on me, so i was wondering will they "untaco" and straighten out?
> 
> ...



yeah, it will go away, or there will be so much new growth that you dont notice anymore, usually in about a weeks time if you correct the heat issue.

I have a few right now that are tacoing up on me, but it isnt the heat (75 degrees) I believe the tacoing is being caused by my extremely low humidity, 35%, not good for veg, but my buds are loving it and getting fatter everyday!


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 5, 2008)

Cheers mate. 
Ya i had to do an extreme situation at first till i got hte ventalation going.

I Put a big bucket of ice in front of a fan, and it took the heat down super fast.

Then i got my exhaust up and running and some intake.

and its tits.


Im in flowering so my growth is expected to take off now i got this heat under control.  i only just started though.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

i didnt know they were doing it in flower, i have some in flower right and the leaves are tacoing, i believe its the humidity, but the leaves are so green and healthy that i dont worry about it.

i thought you were talking about young seedlings, either way, it will go away, but if you have low humidity like me, it might not, it makes the buds thicker, but the leaves taco in order to trap as much moisture as possible.

From what ive read and been told.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 5, 2008)

Ya im in flowering and there healthy green for sure.
Thats why i was sorta confused cause theres no saggin or discoloring of any kind. and the pistels are coming in fast as can be.

I started thinking about the humidity, and was wondering if i should go grab some 30$ wally world one. and just use it every other day or somthing for like 4 hours.

just for a bit of a treatment. i dunno whta do you think?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

Bro, i got a therm/hygrometer from home depot for like 10 bucks.

lemme guess, are your leaves pointing up?

mine are beautiful, green and healthy, but they are tacoing a little bit and pointing up at about a 45 degree angle with beautiful buds and have been that way for the last three weeks.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you English? i am, but my parents were born there, i was born in the states.

just going over some of your dialogue, i guess you guys dont have home depot, he he.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 5, 2008)

tis true i am.
But im here in the states so yes i have a home depot.
lol

but ya i was thinken bout doen one of them.

but i was also thinken on what i need to regulate it without blowen the piggybank,
not just seeing the stats



so do you have your dual citizenship then?

i was the opposite.
born there.
moms full 
dads from here.
im a British mut haha


----------

